# Loofah sponges



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Does anyone have a good source for loofah sponges? I can never find them around town when I need them. I had noted Loofah by the Inch as a bargain source, but now find them closing and not selling until Valentine's week. Help please.

Linda


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Darn if I remember who but someone on here PM'ed me right before they went on vacation last week, with a box full for sale. Give them a chance to get home and notice your email, it was a good buy. Vicki


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

<sigh> Thanks! Yes, I would definately be interested!

Linda


----------



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

You probably already know this, but I'll throw it out there just in case....you could grow loofah goards. You've got the perfect climate for it. They are very prolific and they would be free!! Course it wouldn't help just now, but for future use......

Christina


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep I am going to give that a try this year


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Whoa, I have never heard of loofah gourds. I need to go google....


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok, I feel dumb. I thought loofahs came from the sea like sponges. This is exciting, I can't wait to grow them!

Tiffany


----------



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

A word of caution...growing gourds can be addictive. :lol My Mom has piles of every different kind imaginable.
They are very fun! 

Christina


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

nope you can't use sea sponges with soap.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

I have seen some very pretty soap that was poured on a sea sponge. Every since I saw it I have wanted to make some, but I haven't gotten around to it yet

Christy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah the gal who I visited to see a commercial setup, she dips half of a sea sponge into soap and then clips them to a clothes line type thing in her shop with a clothes pin while they dry. I brought her some of my loofa's to see and try, we both had never heard of how we each did it before. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

DUH I stand corrected. but did you know when these things grow you can also eat either the blossoms or the young fruit(veg.)?


----------



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

Have any of you tried putting loofah bits into your soap? If so, how did it go? I'm tempted to try that. I'm wondering if the lye would do anything to the loofah while it's still caustic. Would I need to re-melt the soap later and add the loofah?

Christina


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I would think you would need some pretty tiny bits if you were to put loofah in soap. If they were very big couldn't they clog the drains? This is coming from someone who doesn't like big bits of anything my soap though. 

Tiffany


----------



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

Yah, I suppose I'd have to grind it or something. 

Christina


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi - it was me with the loofahs. 

I'm still on vacation, but thought I'd check in.

I can sell the loofahs for $1.00 each or 90 cents each if you take the whole case (144 loofahs) plus shipping to you.

They are 7" long, and are wrapped in plastic. They're dried and flattened (you need to soak them in water first).

Let me know - I'll be back from vacation at the end of the week.

PJ


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks PJ,

Yes I am interested and have emailed you.

Linda


----------

